# Just got back from Lake Seminole



## bnew17 (Dec 23, 2007)

not a very good weekend...birds were not flying good at all. Any body else hunted seminole recently.?


----------



## muddy_feet (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes every day.  You should have scouted.


----------



## h20fowlin (Dec 25, 2007)

Yall youngens kill me. lol

EDITED FOR TYPING AROUND THE CENSOR


----------



## muddy_feet (Dec 26, 2007)

It's a play of words.  

"Awww the hunting down there sucked, no birds flying!!  HAS ANYONE BEEN DOWN THERE????"


Which, actually means..........

We really haven't been down there but we're in the planning stage of a trip and we're too lazy to actually scout.......so before we go down there and ride through someone's spread and skybust everyone's working ducks........we would like to know if anyone has any places they would like to brag about (please include pictures with landmark references), GPS locations, honey holes and ect.....

Either way we will still get there late, put in even later, then ride around till we find the first cove with no less than 3 boats and 12 Qbeams.......then set up....skybust anything with feathers (including blackbirds, sparrows, martins, sea gulls, commorants **ATL MALLARDS**, dove and coots), work on the calling routine **Lake has very few mallards**, get bored......ride around drive up ducks,  sneak up on someone's decoys.....................blah, blah, blah......


----------



## Dep6 (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes I have and yes we did, how's that?


The yes we did is the answer to, Did you shoot anything!!


----------



## whitman (Dec 26, 2007)

Muddy Feet You just hit the nail  on the head . I have been hunting seminloe for 9 years and I wish I had a dime for every time I saw what you explained above . At first I got mad at guys like that but now we just sit back and laugh and say "look there are somemore rookies"  Anyway getting back to the ? yes there are ducks at Seminole but you have to scout and find them. It is your typical BIG WATER hunting.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 27, 2007)

Find the "X" and you'll find the birds. Spend the time to scout and it will payoff. Yes there are birds there, just have to find them.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 27, 2007)

Don't know how the locals do it but we would leave G-ville on a Wednesday morning ant get to the Nole about 10:00.  We would ride around (the Florida side) and get a feel for the lake and watch the birds fly and see where we jumped them out of.  Then we would GPS a half dozen spots.  Always killed birds and managed to stay away from everyone.  By the time Saturday came we had things figured out.  We killed most of our birds in the middle of the day especially the Cans.  Been doing it for years and other than the normal stuff, I can't really remember any problems.  I think the middle of the week is the ticket if you can do it.  Again this is the Florida side, don't know how different the Georgia side is.  Has anyone ever killed a goose on Seminole.  We would see them all the time over the trees on the Ga. side, but never had em get close on the Florida side.  You think the duck calling is bad, wait til someone sees a goose across the lake.  All the Fred Zink wannabe's cut loose with their goose flutes.  It's great.  
Kingfish


----------



## muddy_feet (Dec 27, 2007)

kingfish said:


> Don't know how the locals do it but we would leave G-ville on a Wednesday morning ant get to the Nole about 10:00.  We would ride around (the Florida side) and get a feel for the lake and watch the birds fly and see where we jumped them out of.  Then we would GPS a half dozen spots.  Always killed birds and managed to stay away from everyone.  By the time Saturday came we had things figured out.  We killed most of our birds in the middle of the day especially the Cans.  Been doing it for years and other than the normal stuff, I can't really remember any problems.  I think the middle of the week is the ticket if you can do it.  Again this is the Florida side, don't know how different the Georgia side is.  Has anyone ever killed a goose on Seminole.  We would see them all the time over the trees on the Ga. side, but never had em get close on the Florida side.  You think the duck calling is bad, wait til someone sees a goose across the lake.  All the Fred Zink wannabe's cut loose with their goose flutes.  It's great.
> Kingfish




hahahah, yup.  

Florida side has been pretty good, at times better than the GA side.  They don't get much of the idiots.....they stay on the GA side.

Ride around from 2-4 to pin point the birds and set up there the next AM.  Divers are like woodies......stupid.

Those geese feed in the Appalachee Correctional Institution's pasture.  They roost..........*sorry can't tell you*.......but they are basically "Light Bread Feed" in a certain place on the lake by the locals.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 27, 2007)

muddy_feet said:


> hahahah, yup.
> 
> Florida side has been pretty good, at times better than the GA side.  They don't get much of the idiots.....they stay on the GA side.
> 
> ...



Loud Mouth


----------



## GADAWGS (Dec 27, 2007)

Killed my first ever goose on that sorry lake 8 years ago


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 27, 2007)

Believe it or not I killed a snow goose there a few years ago.


----------



## muddy_feet (Dec 28, 2007)

Friends dad shot a Speckled Belly years and years ago.....

I'm sure his GPS was off a little


----------



## muddy_feet (Dec 28, 2007)

MudDucker said:


> Loud Mouth




hhehehehe, Ninja Smoke.......now you see'em, now you don't.....*poof*


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 29, 2007)

...yeah i have never hunted big water before besides Lake blackshear a few times. I have always stuck to the beaver ponds and rivers around here...As far as scouting... i dont get a whole lot of time to "scout" i play minor league baseball and for those of you that dont know that takes up about 8 months of the year. so that would make it impossible for me to drive to Seminole to scout...and for those else of you that dont know the salary for minor leaguers is about minimum wage, so therefor i have to work all off season which leaves me NO time to scout, especially since i live 3 + hours away...if you go back to an earlier post i asked if anybody would help me out with some spots that might be good. It was me and a few guys going that wanted to have a good hunt, i was hoping somebody would let me in on a few good places,,,..but i guess that is too much to ask...i sure would hate to wipe out all the ducks at Seminole you know.... now to finish answering your questions. im 23 almost 24 years old, and have been hunting all of my life. my dad was a representive for Ducks Unlimited in the Middle Ga area. I KNOW how to hunt properly. We woke up at 3:30 am and were at the landing at 4. Is that early enough for you? If you read my post i said  the "birds were not flying good at all",,,from where we sat up i could see a looong ways and i just didnt see that many birds sooo I mean your the expert im just a stupid ol youngun right? I was just trying to get on here and get some input about Lake Seminole but you guys are more interested in trying to bash me because im a "youngun" get a life.







muddy_feet said:


> It's a play of words.
> 
> "Awww the hunting down there sucked, no birds flying!!  HAS ANYONE BEEN DOWN THERE????"
> 
> ...


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 29, 2007)

bnew17 sent you a pm


----------



## slimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I aint gonna ask for no advice, but me and a buddy have been to seminole about 6 or 8 times, and always saw ducks, but never shot anything.  We usually go down, hunt the mornin, then spend the rest of the day scouting.  Next time we go we would go to new spots we found.  And it wasnt years later, it was like the next weekend.  We could never figure it out and I really dont care to go back unless I go with someone who knows how to hunt it.

P.S. this aint my first year huntin either.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 29, 2007)

Has nothing to do with age, I'm 24.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 29, 2007)

Not an expert guys but we (3 guys worth of decoys) would put out about 80 coot decoys, 2 dozen cans and some ringers and bluebills.  We would plan on hunting dawn til dusk unless we shot our limits early.  We hardly ever limited out except for Cans but they were GREAT days on the lake.  Again, this was on the Florida side.  If you're not where they really want to be, you gotta pull em in with your dekes.  And we NEVER used a call.    Kingfish


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 30, 2007)

bnew17 said:


> ...yeah i have never hunted big water before besides Lake blackshear a few times. I have always stuck to the beaver ponds and rivers around here...As far as scouting... i dont get a whole lot of time to "scout" i play minor league baseball and for those of you that dont know that takes up about 8 months of the year. so that would make it impossible for me to drive to Seminole to scout...and for those else of you that dont know the salary for minor leaguers is about minimum wage, so therefor i have to work all off season which leaves me NO time to scout, especially since i live 3 + hours away...if you go back to an earlier post i asked if anybody would help me out with some spots that might be good. It was me and a few guys going that wanted to have a good hunt, i was hoping somebody would let me in on a few good places,,,..but i guess that is too much to ask...i sure would hate to wipe out all the ducks at Seminole you know.... now to finish answering your questions. im 23 almost 24 years old, and have been hunting all of my life. my dad was a representive for Ducks Unlimited in the Middle Ga area. I KNOW how to hunt properly. We woke up at 3:30 am and were at the landing at 4. Is that early enough for you? If you read my post i said  the "birds were not flying good at all",,,from where we sat up i could see a looong ways and i just didnt see that many birds sooo I mean your the expert im just a stupid ol youngun right? I was just trying to get on here and get some input about Lake Seminole but you guys are more interested in trying to bash me because im a "youngun" get a life.



Well, when you make it to the show you can post pics of all of the duck hunting adventures that money can buy and really show up the haters on here.


----------



## d_white (Dec 30, 2007)

That's a bunch of decoys.
I like to pick up more dead ducks than decoys at the end of the hunt.




> was hoping somebody would let me in on a few good places,,,..but i guess that is too much to ask.



In all honesty, yes it was.  Those who hunt those places have worked to hard  to find that special cove that a dozen ringnecks are using.  Hopefully you'll have better luck next time.  But seriously if you don't have much time for scouting then large lake public land hunting will just be smiling in the wind.  You can't make them come to where they don't want to be.


----------



## muddy_feet (Jan 2, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> As far as scouting... i dont get a whole lot of time to "scout" i play minor league baseball and for those of you that dont know that takes up about 8 months of the year. so that would make it impossible for me to drive to Seminole to scout
> 
> ...and for those else of you that dont know the salary for minor leaguers is about minimum wage, so therefor i have to work all off season which leaves me NO time to scout, especially since i live 3 + hours away...
> 
> ...




Whoopietty Do..........I got a "Major League" Job and I work 40 hours a week & in runs all year.........I still scout.  I was in school 2 hours away but burned a day to scout when I drove back home.  I put in my time riding around to find my birds.  Not "impossible"....just your not wanting to.

I'm sure your "minor league" pay is around what a few other serious duck hunters make.....but I really don't think your supporting a family like the other hard working guys.   Once again, I drove 2 hours and scouted......scout a day....hunt a day.  No need to get greedy.....or you could just stay home and hunt an extra day.

Help....nah.   I'm not going to hand out freebies and not many guys are.  I'll help with certain things but that doesn't include the bird count.  A good hunt is more than the kill.

From the looks of it......you don't know how to hunt properly.....you should have pulled anchor and moved.  Or just not cyberscouted or maybe cyberscouted a little harder.  No need to toss out your dad's rep for being a DU guy......my dad was a welder and doesn't hunt but I know nothing about welding and do hunt.

Yes the birds were flying......as they do every morning....you just weren't on the "X".

"Stupid youngun"...........if you say so.  I'm not much older than you.  



I'm not going any further so good luck scouting or stay home a have some cheese with your "whine".


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy you guys that hunt Seminole are sure quick to get your panties in a wad over a few bullnecks. 

Slimbo, I'll trade you a Seminole hunt for a Columbus area hunt.  I get to(have to) go to my MIL's house in Phenix City for Christmas this year and she is the local chapter president for PETA(not really, but acts like it.  She's also voting for Hilary if that tells you anything) so I would love to bring some ducks to her house for Christmas dinner.  I know yall don't slaughter them up there but a couple wood ducks would go a long way.

Look me up later in the year.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2008)

You fellers calm down please.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, y'all play nice.  Anytime spent in the outdoors is a good time, regardless of shots fired or critters killed.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 2, 2008)

muddy_feet said:


> Whoopietty Do..........I got a "Major League" Job and I work 40 hours a week & in runs all year.........I still scout.  I was in school 2 hours away but burned a day to scout when I drove back home.  I put in my time riding around to find my birds.  Not "impossible"....just your not wanting to.
> 
> I'm sure your "minor league" pay is around what a few other serious duck hunters make.....but I really don't think your supporting a family like the other hard working guys.   Once again, I drove 2 hours and scouted......scout a day....hunt a day.  No need to get greedy.....or you could just stay home and hunt an extra day.
> 
> ...



I wasnt trying to toot my own horn. i was just simply stating why i dont have time to scout lake seminole. And about the pay comment. I hightly doubt anybody else gets paid in the neighborhood of 33 dollars a day for 10-11 hour days. But thats beside the point. Now to the tossing out that my dad once being a rep for DU. In your first post you tried to make me out to be some idiot that has no clue how to hunt. I stated that so you would know that i have had a very knowledgable person teach me the proper way to hunt. I apparantly hit a sore spot with you. Get your panties out of a wad bud. And by the way if anybody ever comes down to Laurens Co. and hunts Beaverdam or River Bend WMA for ducks, holler at me, i know a few good spots ill let you in on.


----------



## Corey (Jan 2, 2008)

benew17 better off going somewhere else, I have more 
fun on a woodduck hunt than I ever had at Seminole  

You guys trip me out about young hunters getting on here asking 
for a little help and you thow them to the wolfs. Could have atleast
thrown him a bone. Planty of places to hunt there plus keeps them 
off your spot come shooting time. 

Thanks, 
Corey


----------



## jedisme (Jan 2, 2008)

muddy_feet said:


> hahahah, yup.
> 
> Florida side has been pretty good, at times better than the GA side.  They don't get much of the idiots.....they stay on the GA side.
> 
> ...



we have our fair share of idiots...i try to send'em to your side...

muddy check your pm's


----------



## potsticker (Jan 3, 2008)

Got my first male canvasback their.


----------



## muddy_feet (Jan 3, 2008)

jedisme said:


> we have our fair share of idiots...i try to send'em to your side...
> 
> muddy check your pm's




Jedi.....check your PM's






bnew17.....is your PM really supposed to intimidate  or scare me?  Seems like you have the bigger of the two panties in a wad.  I never got mad but I did get a good chuckle as did a few of the other locals.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2008)

Folks, the gentleman was askin` for advice, not criticism. Ya`ll keep that in mind.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 3, 2008)

Everybody take a deep breath and relax.  ENOUGH public bickering.  Keep it nice.  If you have a disagreement, keep it in the PMs.  There is no need for any of us to get atagonistic over something we all enjoy.

Looks like Nic and I were typing at the same time...


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 3, 2008)

nah, i just said you had a big mouth, which you do and you agreed on...trying to scare you? through a computer? now that is funny! There are some really good people who are very informative, knowledgeable , and helpful on this vent. Nic along with a few others  have helped me a few times with questions ive had and i really appreciate that. Then there are the people like you who look for the negative in everything. A good lesson i was taught when i was younger is if you dont have anything good to say, dont say anything at all. Maybe you should look in to that. Hope everybodys having a good start to the new year!!



muddy_feet said:


> Jedi.....check your PM's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muddy_feet (Jan 3, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> nah, i just said you had a big mouth, which you do and you agreed on...trying to scare you? through a computer? now that is funny! There are some really good people who are very informative, knowledgeable , and helpful on this vent. Nic along with a few others  have helped me a few times with questions ive had and i really appreciate that. Then there are the people like you who look for the negative in everything. A good lesson i was taught when i was younger is if you dont have anything good to say, dont say anything at all. Maybe you should look in to that. Hope everybodys having a good start to the new year!!




Correct in a lot of ways.

I actually know a good number of the guys who posted in this post.  They also got a good laugh and think you need to scout more.  I'm glad you took me seriously, I didn't.  


Back to the original post....

yes, yes and yes.

If you think we're bad......I wouldn't go to G'ville.


----------



## gordoshawt (Jan 3, 2008)

you old guys are jerks


----------



## BigThig09 (Jan 3, 2008)

bnew17...I know this is kinda off topic, but do you know Jim Baeumel??? And dont worry bout all these folks, I'd rather hunt beaver ponds than have to fight a crowd all the time anyway!


----------



## Milkman (Jan 3, 2008)

gordoshawt said:


> you old guys are jerks




Define old , and what is your problem?


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 3, 2008)

"If you think we're bad.... i wouldnt go to G'ville" 
whats that supposed to mean????





muddy_feet said:


> Correct in a lot of ways.
> 
> I actually know a good number of the guys who posted in this post.  They also got a good laugh and think you need to scout more.  I'm glad you took me seriously, I didn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> nah, i just said you had a big mouth, which you do and you agreed on...trying to scare you? through a computer? now that is funny! There are some really good people who are very informative, knowledgeable , and helpful on this vent. Nic along with a few others  have helped me a few times with questions ive had and i really appreciate that. Then there are the people like you who look for the negative in everything. A good lesson i was taught when i was younger is if you dont have anything good to say, dont say anything at all. Maybe you should look in to that. Hope everybodys having a good start to the new year!!



I just don't understand how in the world you could read on this computer and come to the conclusion that Muddy has big mouth...now big hands...yea, I'll buy that


----------



## muddy_feet (Jan 3, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> I just don't understand how in the world you could read on this computer and come to the conclusion that Muddy has big mouth...now big hands...yea, I'll buy that





ahahahaha, I tend to get board sometimes.  I'll be over ya'lls way on Friday.


----------



## muddy_feet (Jan 3, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> "If you think we're bad.... i wouldnt go to G'ville"
> whats that supposed to mean????




You just have to be in the cool circle to know.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 3, 2008)

i hope you arent poking fun of what happened to me this summer


----------



## muddy_feet (Jan 3, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> i hope you arent poking fun of what happened to me this summer



I have no clue what happened.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm still wondering what part of take your bickering to pm that you guys aren't understanding. I'd say its about time to drop it.


----------



## kscoggins (Jan 3, 2008)

He's saying don't go to Lake Guntersville(gville) because it is like the days of our lives.  Always some kind of bickering back and forth.


----------



## Big A (Jan 3, 2008)

This post is why hunters have a bad name.  I am 26 and have been hunting snice I was 4.  The only thing any of you had to say was "Yes the ducks are flying.  As for spots you have to scout as ducks move around and prefer different spots at different times.  Good luck."  That is so much easier than all the crap that is on this post.  bnew17 good luck with your career.  I am young in my career and have little time to do what I love hunting/scouting.  I make up for it by having hunted the same properties for 20+ years. Keep working hard and never forget what it was like to be young and trying to learn.  Everyone that had a negative post here at one time was in your shoes (and mine), but they seem to forget what makes this sport so great...fellowship and time with good friends.  We all kill our share of ducks, deer and turkey.  Apparently some people were just born with all the knowledge they need...Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 3, 2008)

very good post Big A... im done posting on this matter. Good luck to everybody the rest of the season, take care, and god bless.


----------



## kscoggins (Jan 3, 2008)

Amen.  Lets call it quits on this thread, I think he gets the point.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you, Big A!  Well said.


----------



## gordoshawt (Jan 4, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Define old , and what is your problem?




I'm 23 so over 30, and I have no problem, just glad to be here.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 4, 2008)

gordoshawt said:


> I'm 23 so over 30, and I have no problem, just glad to be here.



Glad to be here too.

I hope you live to be old (30+) too.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 4, 2008)

Having a duck hunting thread or forum is useless. Duck hunters never tell where, when , or how the duck hunting is going. They are worse than fishermen about telling stories only reverse. They guard their "hot spots" like gold and will tell you anything to keep you away. kind of like politicians.

The wangs and thangs forum is only good to brag about stuff.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 4, 2008)

remind me not to get into duck hunting where I would have to deal with this kind of idiotic responses when I make a statement and ask for a little help.

I am closing this, but leaving it out there for the new hunters to see who NOT to ask for help

btw, those of you that feel the need to be idiots remember we need hunters of all stages and if you cant handle that find a new place to play, if you need help with that pm me


----------

